# Usa-going WEST



## 95710 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi folks Brian and Genna here, did you spot my previous mistake, thanks for the advice going east get a boat- what i meant to say has anyone left America and gone WEST, if so where, at what cost, and how long did the sea journey take for the rv.Off to orlando for a recce for rv- anyone any contacts, agents in that area. Thanks again for all the helpful advice B+G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Brian & Genna*. I thought your previous post was a little wrong but I gave a reply anyway. With regards contacts? I have a friend just outside Orlando who is good at sourcing RV's emai to [email protected] - I suppose it all depends on what you are looking for? With regards travelling West to ship an RV? That would probably mean shipping to Japan or Australia and then on to the UK. It would be cheaper to buy in the UK. :wink:


----------

